# Hello from Canada :)



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

your horses are lovely!! welcome to the forum.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

*waves* Ohmigosh, I remember you from the LJ Equestrian forum! Hi!! Funny we joined on the same day! :lol: 

G'luck going back to school and getting into law! I had a friend who graduated law school and took the bar for three states...whoosh! I couldn't do it!! :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Your horses are beautiful and I think it's wonderful that you adopted River. Sounds like the poor boy deserves a good retirement.


----------



## snowshoehair (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome Skyhuntress!

Lovely family you have there!


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I hope you'll like it around here.  I love your horses and their stories.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there and welcome! your horses are very lovely! i am especially in love with rico  can i come borrow him lol jk


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> hey there and welcome! your horses are very lovely! i am especially in love with rico  can i come borrow him lol jk


haha, he is pretty cute 


thanks for all the welcomes!


----------

